# Any switches or boths interested in a Star Fox vore rp?



## Snipernoah11 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hey if you see this and actually are interested in rping a vore rp based in the star fox universe please message me if you do! I can take more that one person for this rp.


----------



## BartBojarski (Feb 10, 2017)

I think I'm interested. Do you have Skype, Telegram or Discord?


----------



## Snipernoah11 (Feb 10, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> I think I'm interested. Do you have Skype, Telegram or Discord?


I have discord! What's your username and number tag?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Feb 10, 2017)

Sure, I have Skype.


----------



## Snipernoah11 (Feb 10, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Sure, I have Skype.


Ok send me your username in a private message


----------

